# How much an acre?



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

How much an acre does land cost in your area?

In my real close area it's roughly $5000/acre right now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too much in my opinion! Because of the zoning, or lack thereof, the prices fluctuate drastically here in northern Idaho. One place can be a paradice and the place next door could be a dump, in general terms.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well we paid $22,500 for our 1 acre lot to build our house on and it was a bare lot with no improvements yet water, septic, driveway, etc. I think the guy we bought it from got it at auction for around $4900.00 .


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hindsville N.W. Arkansas, 20 minutes from Springdale-Fayeteville City limits-12 acres 
$ 14,000.00 an acre. They wouldn't let me have a tractor in town, so Imoved.:lmao:


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

Depends on what you are buying.....a serviced lot might get $50,000.....or you might get a 100 acre run down farm for $100,000


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Anywhere from $800 to $5,000 per acre - WAY too much mostly. What drives the prices up is yuppy farmers and millionares.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> Anywhere from $800 to $5,000 per acre - WAY too much mostly. What drives the prices up is yuppy farmers and millionares.


And.........Developers!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think developers and builders are thining out. Not so funny but my X barber kept asking lots of questions about building homes, I'm mostly bald and w/o a shampoo it would take an hour to get my hairs cut. So do your barber a favor, lie to keep them out of trouble. My X went into the spec home bussiness and is now bankrupt, working for another barber. Bet there aren't any barbers in this site. JUST KIDDING! Lets here from you barbers? I bet your tractors don't have a hair out of place. RickBye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I worked for a developer who went totally bankrupt too. It's a real mess out there.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Most (if not all) of the price hike is artificial inflation of prices. One guy finds a yuppie willing to pay big bucks per acre, then everyone thinks HIS land is worth the same. I do everything in my power to lower property values and thus - taxes.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> Most (if not all) of the price hike is artificial inflation of prices. One guy finds a yuppie willing to pay big bucks per acre, then everyone thinks HIS land is worth the same. I do everything in my power to lower property values and thus - taxes.


That's what I'm talking about! Property taxes really chap my hide too. A person works their whole life to improve and pay for their place, and then heres comes the.........Never mind, don't get me started.:moon:gethome:knife:#[email protected]$::doubledev


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Right at $5,000 here as well, mainly scrub land so I don't know how they come to the price.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

My mother just went to an auction here last Saturday in E TN, most went for around $2K per. Now is not the time to be investing in land IMO unless you have plenty of money and need to put it somewhere. 
We are about to go through some dramatic changes in this country, very dramatic, lives will change. I'd liketo look for a couple of acres to buy outright, cheap, just as a campsite/refuge for the tough times ahead.

Scott


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

lsmurphy said:


> My mother just went to an auction here last Saturday in E TN, most went for around $2K per. Now is not the time to be investing in land IMO unless you have plenty of money and need to put it somewhere.
> We are about to go through some dramatic changes in this country, very dramatic, lives will change. I'd liketo look for a couple of acres to buy outright, cheap, just as a campsite/refuge for the tough times ahead.
> 
> Scott


2K an acre is not cheap?


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

poncho62 said:


> 2K an acre is not cheap?


 
Depends on the parcel size. At auction it is cash plus 10% fee. On 17 acres that's about $38K.....if you got pocket scratch of $38K I guess it's cheap....if you don't, it's not.

Scott


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The land just north of me sold last fall for $5600/acre and other land in the area has been going for $4-6,000/acre. Just 5 years ago, ours was appraised at $1600/acre. What we are getting is the large farms north of here are running out of land base, and are moving into our area looking for more land for feed and to apply manure to. Some of these farms are 30+ miles away.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

A parcel of 33 acres we used to lease just sold for $120,000 which is cheap for here.


----------

